# just set up



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

i just mix the salt in my tank of my 55 gallon. after a couple days theres still like some white stuff on the bottom im guessing thats salt. i pointed my power head down toward the bottom to see if that will help but seems like it just stays there. how could i get rid of this or can i just put sand in?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there a heater in the tank?

Did you follow the salt boxes instructions on what ratio to mix the salt?

What brand did you use?


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

there isnt a heater but im putting one in tomorrow and i put in a bag of salt mix for a 50 gallon and im using instant ocean salt


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

How Many Power Heads do you Have?


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

i have a maxi jet 600 on both sides


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

is that enough? im plannin on having only live rock and live sand and a couple of fishes. so is it safe to just put the sand in on top of the white stuff on the bottom of the tank or how can i clean it?


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

anyone? is it safe to just put the sand in?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

what is the salinity?

do you have a refractometer or a swing arm?


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

1.023. like i pointed my powerheads down so it get some circulation but it seems to just stay. is it safe to just put the sand on top of it?


----------

